
Ask HN: What is your kid's favorite book right now? - mdoliwa
My 7 months old baby girl is too young for books, but we will start reading together soon and I can&#x27;t wait for it :).<p>I&#x27;d like to know what are your kid&#x27;s favorite books right now. Please post both book info and your kid&#x27;s age.
======
jemani_one
I have 2/4/6 year olds which I read to every night - it’s rare we ever miss a
night, so good on you for starting early!

For the youngest, Sandra Boynton books are good, they have great pictures.

I’ll also recommend any books with pictures of real kids. One such book is
Global Babies - other similar titles will be suggested.

I also like the Little Master Baby Lit series. Easy books that introduce
classic characters your child will remember as they age.

One other recommendation - get board books and understand/be ok with their
destruction. They are durable enough, but your kid may chew/rip/throw the
book. That’s ok, you can teach respect for books as the child grows :)

